# With hunting season here..how many of you feed your dog venison scraps?



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

I started feeding my GS some scraps and boy does she love it. I also noticed that her fur is much better and she seems to really enjoy her food! Venison has no fat on the inside of the meat. It's on the outside and can be peeled off the outer layer. 

Went bow hunting today and managed to get another Doe. I hunted near the creek on the property. Short video of it. "IF YOU DON'T like hunting don't watch". More steaks in the freezer for me and my rescue dog!

October Archery Hunt on Vimeo


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Venison is great for the dogs. 

Nice video. That is one thing I have never done; take a deer from the ground with a bow. I have not used a gun for hunting in the last three or four years, and I typically take 8 -10 deer a year with a bow, but never from the ground. Nice job.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you killed Bambi's mom?!?!?!!?!?!?!.... we have deer here that LOVE to run out in front of my car every night when i'm coming home from work..... wish someone would hunt them!!!!! 

didnt get to watch the video sadly. My comp didnt agree with it. I'll try again later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As much as I can get!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I feed venny to my dogs all the time. It is one meat that they do Excellent on. They dance all the way to their crates! Elk too, altho it is more difficult to come by. I use turkey necks for bone as well as a little goat, or whatever I come across. They are both long coats. A guy that recently met them swears that I must brush them a LOT because they do not smell like a dog and they are so soft. Truth be known, I only brush about once every few months when they are looking really rough, and slightly more during the spring when they are blowing coat.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I just "scored" some venison from a lady on CL. She was cleaning out the freezer for the new season. Fanta loved it (her first ever). I had a ham in the sink and she was trying to steal the whole thing. 

Do you also feed deer bones? I usually only see MM mentioned.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

smyke said:


> I just "scored" some venison from a lady on CL. She was cleaning out the freezer for the new season. Fanta loved it (her first ever). I had a ham in the sink and she was trying to steal the whole thing.
> 
> Do you also feed deer bones? I usually only see MM mentioned.


I don't know if you can feed them deer bones. I don't want to take the chance since they are small. I have a friend who raises angus beef and want to get the leg bones cut into sections. They love that. I think as long as the deer bone don't splinter...it's okay, I will have to find out.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

LOVED the video. Bow season doesnt start here for another couple weeks (Oct 16th). I have been feeding Yoko venison just about every day, mixed in with her raw food that I buy. When ever I am trimming the meat for us, she gets the trims too. Just a caution to anyone that has never fed venison before. It is rich and too much could cause loose stools if your dog is not used to it. I have seen antlers for sale for dogs to chew on also. I dont think I want to encourage that though. We have lots of racks laying around from some nice bucks.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> LOVED the video. Bow season doesnt start here for another couple weeks (Oct 16th). I have been feeding Yoko venison just about every day, mixed in with her raw food that I buy. When ever I am trimming the meat for us, she gets the trims too. Just a caution to anyone that has never fed venison before. It is rich and too much could cause loose stools if your dog is not used to it. I have seen antlers for sale for dogs to chew on also. I dont think I want to encourage that though. We have lots of racks laying around from some nice bucks.


I didn't know that about the stool. I will have to keep an eye out for her on that. learned something new today.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool video. Is that Z7? I have Reezen7.0 and love bowhunt too, but this year I did't have a chance to go hunt. Maybe in two-three weeks...anyway, my Niko loved venison too.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I wish I had a source for venison!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not "feed" the weigh bearing bones, but they are probably fine as a recreational chew. Antlers are also great for recreational chewing, many places charge big bucks for them...
I feed venison regularly, one of our friends has a shop set-up during hunting season and he saves some of the bones for me and anything that isn't picked up after he shuts down. 
Both my DH and son hunt so hopefully we'll have some to put in the dogs freezer this season!
I did feed a heart a couple yrs ago, and I didn't freeze it before feeding(it was fridged for a few days) Kacie got very sick shortly after I fed it(my dogs are rawfed, so use to it) not sure if it was from the heart or she just got a bug, but I'll freeze any game meat before feeding from now on.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

acillaton said:


> Cool video. Is that Z7? I have Reezen7.0 and love bowhunt too, but this year I did't have a chance to go hunt. Maybe in two-three weeks...anyway, my Niko loved venison too.


yes it's a Mathews Z7. Just got it and it's my first deer with that bow. I just got done processing my deer. I am self taught and getting better each time I do it.

Here's my brother and my German Shepherd Annie checking out the deer.










I try not to waste. Since that deer gave it's life up, I want to respect it by not wasting anything. I debone everything.











Some pictures of my amateur processing and making steaks.




























The small pieces of meat is turned into hamburger.










And what's left over in small pieces got for Annie's diet that she will get throughout the winter with her Fromm dog food.











Then the rest goes in the freezer for family and friends. I been able to help out a family with my venison that is in a tough situation with the economy. Heck..I am still out of work after a year...but things I think are going to get better. I am fine.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a small video of my day..lol!

From field to freezer on Vimeo


----------



## Hit Factor (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice hunt, nice shot, nice video. That was a clean kill, which broadhead are you using?

I think I need to go out afterwork and see what can harvested.

Between 3 and 7 is the number of deer I take each year. Does are unlimited on private land this year in Michigan. Hunt with a Matthews, handgun (.460), slug gun and muzzleloader.

It will be a few weeks before I get my GSD, I plan to feed her venision. My Corgi loved it and loved the smell on me when I returned from a succesful hunt.

One of the nearby breeders only feeds raw to their dogs and venision was one of the sources. They had a number of raw sources due to the large number of dogs they have on hand.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice job processing Silvergts:thumbup:

With all the farms in my area the deer don't taste "wild" at all. They get all the corn, grains, and good grass that they can handle. Drive a couple hrs North the taste is completely different and you can't tell the meat comes from the same animal.
It's a staple of our diet, and my dogs have always had Venison in their diet as well.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Our bow season here in southern Ontario Canada has started but I like hunting the big ones, Moose.

The leg bones last for a really long time.

Nice video. What kind of a camera were you using?


----------



## ChzanneAndZeus (Sep 2, 2010)

Any more advice on giving GSD deer bones? I started at about 4 months (when I got Zeus) with cooked venison (since it wasn't hunting season yet). And I told my significant other I wanted to give Zeus some deer meat when hunting season started (making Zeus 8-9 months), and also the bone (because my vet said it was fine). Anyways, hunting season started a weekend I was away, and Zeus ended up getting a whole leg! Oops!! So when I got home there was plenty of loose stools to take care of..and many calls to the vet, and a lot of supervision for 2 1/2 days. There are many factors to why Zeus was sick, but one I think is it was too much raw meat at once, for never having raw meat before. Also, the leg should have been cut up more! 

But back to my question. At the moment, I took away the leg bone. And I know my vet said real deer bones are fine, but I was hoping for a 2nd opinion from this forum! I am thinking of giving Zeus small doses of the thigh bone. Like an hour at night when I am home with him. and seeing how that works. What do you think?


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I feed my dog venison on occasion. Most often when I'm cleaning out the freezer. She loves it and so do the cats. Gives everyone gas though, which I could do without.


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

my pup was eating venison WHILE my hubby butchered it last night, field to tummy in 2 hours LOL. 

When we grind our burger we grind a few strips of raw bacon in with each pound, its delish! We also pack the burger in the 1 lb freezer tubes and it keeps the freezer burn away. We're on deer #3 here and its not even firearm season.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Someone at work killed a deer this weekend and he brought me the heart and the kidneys...that's it. Can I feed those to the dogs???


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

AvaLaRue said:


> Someone at work killed a deer this weekend and he brought me the heart and the kidneys...that's it. Can I feed those to the dogs???


You sure can. People even eat it too. I tried the heart but didn't like it much. I would cut it up in to small pieces and feed your dog. They will love it and it's good for them!


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

To also answer the questions posted.

I used a Rage two blade broad head. They take deer down quick.

The camera I was using was a GoPro Hero HD. Very small camera and was wearing it on my head. Youtube it and you will see many uses for it.


----------

